# What do I use to grind aluminum?



## BatteryCharger (Mar 13, 2005)

This isn't for a flashlight...but I need to grind a peice of aluminum. I know if you use a normal grinding stone it will quickly become clogged with aluminum. I need some kind of bit for my die grinder which won't get clogged. What should I use?


----------



## gadget_lover (Mar 13, 2005)

Every thing I've come across said it's a bad idea to try to grind aluminum. They suggest using a milling bit instead (a burr, cutter, etc) to cut off the excess.

I've seen flexible sanding discs used before. The ones with a sandpaper disc on a rubber backing. They clog and rip quickly but are designed to be thrown away.

I frequently use sandpaper to lap aluminum parts after milling.

There appear to be many thoughts about why you should not use a grinding wheel with aluminum. I don't know how accurate they are. The cautions about gringing aluminum:

1) It will load up the grinding wheel quickly
2) It may cause the wheel to over heat and crack at high speed.
3) The aluminium dust may combine with iron dust, creating a dangerous mixture that may even explode.


Aluminum files easily, and it machines easily too. It I had to grind it I'd use a dremel tool with fibreglas disc and throw the disc away after use.

Daniel


----------



## greenLED (Mar 13, 2005)

The only Al work I've done is on the head of an Infinity Ultra. I used a combination of one of those cylindrical high-speed cutters, and a carbide bit /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif That was after I tried to grind it /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif I guess I like to learn the hard way /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## RPM (Mar 13, 2005)

The guys are correct, don't use a normal grinding wheel! Although aluminum can be ground it is done with flood coolant and only where tight tolerance, flatness, or surface finish is required. See this site (http://www.carbidebur.com/shapes/burs.htm) for an example of a carbide "burr" which can be held in a pencil grinder or dremel. These work good in small areas if you can't use traditional endmills.


----------

